# What are the definitive masters of lute during renaissance



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ok so first contender : John Dowland

second contender : william Lawes ( ockay iheard very little of his lute music on a naxos but i was impress it were of the sweetest mélodies).

Than what about other contry?, i aknowledge lute was a poppular instruments but who where the true master the ultimate godz of lute in europe??? during renaissance???

What are the contender if i says italia, france, spain,holland, germany (western europe oubviously)
I dont know about lute music in scandinavia but heard there had been great lutenist there?

What about it , im lost i dont know were to look for great lute , pure magic. gem of renaissane
Does naxos or brilliant or music d'abord for the mather has something for me...

p.s Yeah and i buy budget title because i want to eat filet mignon once in a while whit some red wine.

:tiphat:


----------



## Jokke (Dec 28, 2013)

spotify:user:1111024262laylist:789PHvMRnZPXCe10GmUUeD

There is a playlist on Spotify dedicated to Lute Music.


----------



## PJaye (May 22, 2015)

John Johnson has a wonderful cd on the Naxos label. (A founder of the 'Golden age' of lute music, and Queen Elizabeth's favorite lutenist) He tends to be my favorite as well -though I am in no way related to Queen Elizabeth. Really inventive ideas. I like the Pavans in particular. Early Venetian lute music from the same label is also a great overview from that region. It's amazing to hear music created in a time that far back. I can sometimes imagine the players rubbing shoulders with Michaelangelo, or Galileo -Who's father Vincenzo was a fine lutenist himself- in their travels.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> Ok so first contender : John Dowland
> 
> second contender : william Lawes ( ockay iheard very little of his lute music on a naxos but i was impress it were of the sweetest mélodies).
> 
> ...


You should hear all you can by the lutenist Sigrun Richter, especially his recordings of music by Mezangeau and the Gautiers. Hopkinson Smith recorded some music by Vieux Gautier - everyone seems to like Hopkinson Smith more than me, like Savall! But you should try him because it's probably my fault!

In addition, I really love the combination of lute and keyboard. Some things I've liked off the top of my head:

The recording of keyboard/lute duos by Carina Marti and Michel Gondko called Von edler art. This is all 15th century music I think.

The recording of music by Jacques Hardel, arranged for keyboard and lute by Linda Burman Hall with Catherin Liddel. Jacques Hardel was a great musician.

As you can see I've spent most time exploring French music, I certainly wouldn't mind getting to know British and Italian lute music better. One thing by Dowland I remember really loving was a CD with Thomas Dunford and a bunch of really enthusiastic singers, called Lachrimae I think (what else?) It's one of the best Dowland things I've ever heard.

Thomas Dunford also plays a role on one of my favourite CDs ever, a recording of music by Pierre Attaingnant called "Auprès de vous" You won't regret trying it out.

For Italian I have excellent compilation CDs by Paul O'Dette and Christopher Wilson - I'll dig up the details of you're interested.

If you get interested in other plucked things, like Vihuela, let me know and I'll make some suggestions.


----------



## Überstürzter Neumann (Jan 1, 2014)

I don't have the expertise to appoint any "definitive" master, but personally I approve of Valentin Greff Bakfark.


----------

